# Best PNP for below 400 points



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi,


Qualification is MBA from UK (age 41)
Spouse qualification is Engineering from India (age 33)

Good IELTS score and getting 354 and 399 (spouse) based on primary applicants for EE.

Which is the best PNP location based on the above scores?


Regards
GG


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why not apply to a province in which you actually want to live rather than to whichever one will accept you?


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

colchar said:


> Why not apply to a province in which you actually want to live rather than to whichever one will accept you?


Ontario cut off is 400 and trying to get to that score.
I wish to be in BC (Vancover) - but seems it requires Employment offer.

Is there any point cut off for Alberta and Nova Scotia?


Regards
GG


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Try the city of morden in manitoba their requirement is super relaxed Google it 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

beloved120 said:


> Try the city of morden in manitoba their requirement is super relaxed Google it
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk



You think a city can facilitate immigration?


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

colchar said:


> You think a city can facilitate immigration?


Yup the city is accepting migrants under the PNP program in collaboration with the province 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

beloved120 said:


> Yup the city is accepting migrants under the PNP program in collaboration with the province
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk



There are less than 9000 people in Morden (my subdivision has a higher population than that!) so it is unlikely that there will be many jobs available.


----------

